# 2 Year old Beagle destroys everything!



## nelmser (Dec 11, 2014)

Me and my girlfriend are having serious problems with our 2 year old Beagle. He can't be left alone for any period of time without destroying things.

Whenever we go to work we have to put him in his cage, and one of us will return in our lunch hour to let him out for a bit, before putting him back in for the remainder of our work until we return home. Reason for this is that he's ripped up 2 sets of carpet and 1 lino floor since we've had him. He's also destroyed several of his dog beds and several of our sofa cushions.

My reason for finally starting this post, is that in the last week, twice I've left him for 10 minutes to have a shower in the morning. One time he destroyed my wallet and all of it's contents, and the other time he's destroyed one of our presents under the Christmas tree. He knows it's wrong because as soon as I came downstairs he cowered in the corner.

We'd never get rid of him, because we love him, but he's making us miserable. Any ideas or help?

*EDIT*

My girlfriend has just read through this and asked me to be clear up a few things regarding crate time.

Because of the way our shifts work, most of the time they're opposite, so it's only 2 times a week he's in his crate for the maximum 8 hour stint. Other days our shifts only overlap by a few hours. My initial post was slightly misleading by suggesting he was in his crate 8 hours every day Monday-Friday...


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

It sounds as though he's left alone for a lot of the day - how much exercise does he get?


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

He's clearly bored. How long does he spend in his crate? What does he have in his crate to amuse him? How much exercise does he get? How much training time do you give him?

Also, he doesn't know he's " done wrong" he is cowering because he's learned that when you come into the room you are angry. Please don't scold him- it will damage your relationship with him and make him fearful.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

nelmser said:


> Me and my girlfriend are having serious problems with our 2 year old Beagle. He can't be left alone for any period of time without destroying things.
> 
> Whenever we go to work we have to put him in his cage, and one of us will return in our lunch hour to let him out for a bit, before putting him back in for the remainder of our work until we return home. Reason for this is that he's ripped up 2 sets of carpet and 1 lino floor since we've had him. He's also destroyed several of his dog beds and several of our sofa cushions.
> 
> ...


What you need to understand first is he doesn't know its wrong.

How does he behave when you leave him? have you tried to film him when you are gone? as this could be linked to anxiety when being left.


----------



## nelmser (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for your replies.

He's walked at least once a day (30 minutes) and in most cases twice a day morning and evening for a combined time of 45 minutes to an hour.

He has an abundance of toys and bones, and 5 days a week while we're working he'll spend 8 hours solid in his crate (with a 45 minute period in the middle when we're home for lunch). But we'd rather leave him out, in the house with all of his toys, it's just he seems to ignore the toys and decide to play and chew my valuables!

We used to go to puppy training classes and raised our issues there, as well as looking online. And he did appear to have symptoms of anxiety while being left alone. Even if we go in another room he follows us everywhere, and if we close the door behind us he'll whine/cry at the door.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

nelmser said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> He's walked at least once a day (30 minutes) and in most cases twice a day morning and evening for a combined time of 45 minutes to an hour.
> 
> ...


8 hours with a 45min break is a very long time to leave an active, sociable and intelligent dog like a beagle. Is there anyway you can reduce this time, or even break it up at least twice with walks?

If he has free access to all his toys all the time he will b bored by them (humans a re the same!). Split his toys into 3 groups of a variety of types and rotate them daily so he has different toys each day. Get yourself a variety of different shaped kongs, fill them with different foods and freeze them. Again give him different types of kongs with different stuffing each day- variety is the spice of life!

Is there any reason you stopped going to training classes? They are a good way of tiring him mentally and ey should give you lots of new ideas how to do his.

I suspect he isn't getting enough physical exercise as well. 30 mins is absolutely nothing to a beagle. Especially if it's onlead. He needs time to run off his energy ( in a safe and controlled way!) have you considered agility for him?

I think he's very, very bored and frustrated.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

nelmser said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> He's walked at least once a day (30 minutes) and in most cases twice a day morning and evening for a combined time of 45 minutes to an hour.
> 
> ...


It looks as though there may be two things going on here.

Firstly, I don't think he's getting enough exercise and is probably bored. He's a young, active breed dog and a 30 minute walk and a 15-30 minute walk is not enough if you expect him to sleep the rest of the time in between (ie when you're at work and when you're in bed!). Are his walks on or off lead? My 12 year old senior dog gets more exercise than yours currently is - increasing his activity levels may help him settle better, and for longer.

Secondly, there may be some degree of separation anxiety going on, with what you've said about him being left for short periods and following you around the house. Have you recorded him (sound or video) while you're out? Have you spoken to the neighbours to see if he barks/howls while you're gone?

The former will not help the latter either, unfortunately!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

There could also be an element of attention-getting. He will get more attention from you for destroying your wallet than for playing with his toys. Even if the attention isn't the sort he prefers, it is still attention. 

And what are you doing, leaving your wallet where he can get at it, and giving him access to stuff under the christmas tree? He doesn't know he's done wrong, he just knows you're angry. To a dog, unless someone else is actually claiming ownership of an object at that moment, it's up for grabs.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I think if you want to keep an animal caged for 8 hours a day you need to swap your dog for a hamster.

Beagles are noses on legs, have you tried any scentwork/tracking work with him.

Also you do not mention if all exercise is on or off lead.

I believe you would all benefit from a few visits from a 1:1 trainer rather than classes, where do you live perhaps we can recommend someone?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Is he also crated overnight as well as during the day?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So the dog is taken for a 30 minute walk, following a full night's rest and is then left alone for half the day with some food and toys? Same again for the afternoon?

He has shown signs of separation anxiety in the past?

He is a young Beagle?

I'm not surprised that he is destructive and stressed.

The dog is not getting enough exercise, stimulation, training, or company and does not know how to settle on his own.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

nelmser said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> He's walked at least once a day (30 minutes) and in most cases twice a day morning and evening for a combined time of 45 minutes to an hour.
> 
> ...


Totally inadequate time walking and in company for a beagle. Beagles are pack dogs who love company and 8 hours in a crate on a regular basis is just not fair.
This story breaks my heart, you really need to consider if you are suitable owners for this poor dog. Either make more effort to be at home with him or get a dog walker /sitter in to help you because he is suffering .


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Try doggy day care


----------



## nelmser (Dec 11, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> I think if you want to keep an animal caged for 8 hours a day you need to swap your dog for a hamster.
> 
> Beagles are noses on legs, have you tried any scentwork/tracking work with him.
> 
> ...


In response to your first point, I think it's a bit unfair... Obviously it wasn't my intention when we first got him to keep him in a crate for 8 hours a day. It's a complete last resort to prevent me having to re-carpet my living room once a week! I'd love to be able to chuck the crate, and let him have free roam of the house all day.

We stopped the training classes because they were when he was a puppy, and he completed the six week course. They were just practising the basic commands and getting him comfortable around other dogs. We haven't really discussed further classes, it's definitely something we will consider, although I can imagine 1:1 training classes are quite expensive.

Overnight he isn't in a crate, he sleeps in the living room, and we never have problems. It seems to be the only time he's happy being separate from us! He just hops on the sofa and curls up, we shut the door and go upstairs. He usually sleeps all the way through to 8ish each morning.



dorrit said:


> Totally inadequate time walking and in company for a beagle. Beagles are pack dogs who love company and 8 hours in a crate on a regular basis is just not fair.
> This story breaks my heart, you really need to consider if you are suitable owners for this poor dog. Either make more effort to be at home with him or get a dog walker /sitter in to help you because he is suffering .


We'll strive to walk him for longer periods each day, but in terms of work, neither of us can cut our hours or work less? How else do other normal working people keep dogs? Or is it just with the breed we've chosen? Unless your a stay at home Mother, or unemployed, how do normal people cope having a dog while working?


----------



## nelmser (Dec 11, 2014)

My girlfriend has just read through this and asked me to be clear up a few things regarding crate time.

Because of the way our shifts work, most of the time they're opposite, so it's only 2 times a week he's in his crate for the maximum 8 hour stint. Other days our shifts only overlap by a few hours. My initial post was slightly misleading by suggesting he was in his crate 8 hours every day Monday-Friday...


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

nelmser said:


> In response to your first point, I think it's a bit unfair... Obviously it wasn't my intention when we first got him to keep him in a crate for 8 hours a day. It's a complete last resort to prevent me having to re-carpet my living room once a week! I'd love to be able to chuck the crate, and let him have free roam of the house all day.
> 
> *A bored dog is a destructive dog. Rotate his toys, buy some new ones, give him his brekkie in a treat dispenser or kong. Get a dog walker to take him out in the afternoon or get a friend to come over so his day is broken up a bit.*
> 
> ...


Get up an hour earlier and give him a good hour, he should be tired by this and sleep through till lunch when you get home and let him out for a bit. Is there any way you and your OH can stagger your lunch breaks so he gets more time with you both at lunch? Can you have an activity planned (like a scent work game) that you can play with him during lunch?

Then in the evening another walk when you get home, dinner in a kong or treat dispenser, and some training exercises. Simples


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

nelmser said:


> In response to your first point, I think it's a bit unfair... Obviously it wasn't my intention when we first got him to keep him in a crate for 8 hours a day. It's a complete last resort to prevent me having to re-carpet my living room once a week! I'd love to be able to chuck the crate, and let him have free roam of the house all day.
> 
> We stopped the training classes because they were when he was a puppy, and he completed the six week course. They were just practising the basic commands and getting him comfortable around other dogs. We haven't really discussed further classes, it's definitely something we will consider, although I can imagine 1:1 training classes are quite expensive.
> 
> ...


On my long days I do one of two things with my dog;

I walk her in the morning, then the dog walker comes in to walk her for a hour (she's usually out for 2 hours with pick ups/drop offs) at lunchtime. By the time she's back she's tired and will sleep until someone returns.

Or she goes to the dog sitters all day. I drop her off before work and collect her on my return.

It is a BIG ask of a young active dog to do nothing all day but get a 30 minute walk. If it's only two days a week you might want to consider either a dog walker or a reputable day care.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

nelmser said:


> My girlfriend has just read through this and asked me to be clear up a few things regarding crate time.
> 
> Because of the way our shifts work, most of the time they're opposite, so it's only 2 times a week he's in his crate for the maximum 8 hour stint. Other days our shifts only overlap by a few hours. My initial post was slightly misleading by suggesting he was in his crate 8 hours every day Monday-Friday...


If someone is home with him half the day, you should easily be able to get some extra exercise in after work, but it's before work that's really going to help him settle. As much as I'd like to, I wouldn't be able to get up after sleeping all night, have breakfast, go for a quick stroll, then go back to bed again until lunchtime. You're going to have to get up early enough to exercise him adequately I'm afraid. You chose an active breed, he didn't chose a sedentary lifestyle.

When you walk him, can you let him off the lead at all? If you can, half an hour of hard running is very different to a half an hour on lead walk but I appreciate that he's a beagle so off lead exercise might not be possible.

What kind of areas do you have available for walking him nearby? Varying your walks in different places will help with mental stimulation especially if there's different things to sniff - park vs beach for example, will be very different experiences for a dog that is essentially a nose on legs 

If he cannot be let off lead, do either of you run or cycle? A friend of mine has beagles and they cannot be let off lead, so she cycles with them running alongside once a day to get some decent activity levels out of them (on walks they just wander around with their noses to the ground and barely reach a trot)

In terms of training - see if you can find a local class that does the KC Good Citizen award scheme. I found this a good progressive option for my dog (who was also 2 years old when we started) and I would do this again with any adult rescue dog I take on - in addition to the benefits of the training itself, it'll provide mental stimulation to the dog and it gives you something to work towards - you can work your way through the bronze, silver and gold awards. The obedience levels that he gains as you progress can lead on to other disciplines (scent work, agility etc.)

The fact he settles fine at night suggests that separation anxiety may be less of an issue so hopefully upping his exercise and mental stimulation will help him settle better. There's nothing wrong with crating him during the day, my 8 year old dog (also an active breed - collie x springer) is still crated in the day (otherwise she stands staring out of the window barking when people go past!).

In terms of working full time with dogs - my day starts at 5am, so that the dog can have his breakfast and have time to digest it before we go for a walk. I get some peace and quiet and watch the news while having breakfast then get ready for work and sort the other animals. We walk at 6:30-7am then go to work for an 8am start - I'm lucky that he can come with me. He has a kong in his crate under my desk then sleeps until lunch time when he goes for another walk. I get an hour for lunch and 50 minutes of that is spent walking the dog. Then he goes back in his crate with a chew, then sleeps until home time (7pm). He goes for another walk then we go home, he has his dinner, and sleeps for the rest of the evening (and subsequently the rest of the night).

Before I took him to work, he went to a dog sitter for the day (thanks mum!!)


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

As I said before Beagles are noses on legs and to fulfil their genetic needs it is a very good idea to ensure that need is met.

The good news is that this can be done indoors as well as outdoors and be done on a line.

Please consider this for the welfare of your dog

Here are some suggestions

Anne Lill Kvam The Canine Kingdom of Scent
Martina Nau Snooping Around
Roy Hunter Fun Nosework for Dogs
Carolyn A Krause Try Tracking
Vivane Theby Smellorama: fun nosework games for dogs

http://talkingdogsscentwork.co.uk/Talking_Dogs_Scentwork/Welcome.html


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

nelmser said:


> We'll strive to walk him for longer periods each day, but in terms of work, neither of us can cut our hours or work less? How else do other normal working people keep dogs? Or is it just with the breed we've chosen? Unless your a stay at home Mother, or unemployed,* how do normal people cope having a dog while working?*




When I was working, I used to get up at 5.00 and walk the dogs for an hour before starting work at 7.30. My OH came home at lunchtime and let them out for a wee (ours weren't destructive, so fortunately didn't need to be crated). Then they got about an hour in the evening - I had terriers, also high energy dogs.

However we got our dogs when I wasn't working (babies) so by the time I went back to work they were settled and comfortable. TBH, I would never recommend anyone getting a dog if they work full time, but you have him now, and that's that.

Have you tried leaving the radio on so that he doesn't feel so alone? This sometimes helps anxious dogs. And Adaptil (a scented plug-in which can help dogs relax) may be of use.

Also - how big is his crate? If he is left in it for this length of time he really needs a very large crate - one that would accommodate at least a GSD.

Your poor little lad is desperately lonely and worried that you are going to leave him forever - that's why he's following you round the house. I think he probably relaxes okay on a night because he knows you are upstairs, asleep, and are not going to go out and leave him (as you might if you are walking about).

Your g/f and you must go out with friends sometimes too - how often is he left alone on an evening? I think that like many people you have been attracted to the breed because of their appearance, but have had no idea of what they are like and what their requirements are.

I know you love him, but you really aren't fulfilling his needs. No dog thrives on being left, but you could hardly have bought a less appropriate breed if you weren't able to give plenty of exercise, I'm afraid. Beagles are hunting dogs and have incredibly high energy levels. Is there a member of your family who could walk him for an hour or so at least once during the day?

Failing that, could you employ a dog walker or, as someone has suggested Doggy Daycare? If neither of these is possible,maybe you should think about re-homing him (VERY CAREFULLY - perhaps through a breed rescue). He is very unhappy at present, and you and your g/f are giving plenty of affection but not enough of what he needs in practical terms to ensure his happiness and mental and physical health.

Sorry, I know that's not what you want to hear, but I'm afraid it's the truth.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

nelmser said:


> We'll strive to walk him for longer periods each day, but in terms of work, neither of us can cut our hours or work less? How else do other normal working people keep dogs? Or is it just with the breed we've chosen? Unless your a stay at home Mother, or unemployed, how do normal people cope having a dog while working?


I used to get up at 5am, give my dog an hour's good walk off leash before going to work. Then after work he'd get at least another hour. Followed by play and training at home. There was very little time for just chilling out, watching tv, reading a book or whatever. On days off I did shopping, caught up on housework and took him for longer walks. I chose to get a dog while working full time therefore I had to make sure his needs were met no matter what I really would have preferred to be doing. It can be done but it's hard work.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

a beagle in a crate for 8 hours a day,and 45 mins exercise?
it`s bored.
beagles are a working bred dog and need much more physical and mental exercise than that.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

rather than just a forthright, simple *training* issue, i'd say this is primarily *management,* plus some 
B-Mod - which i know won't be a welcome conclusion for the OP, as it puts the whole problem squarely
on human shoulders. :nonod: Sorry about that. 

Anything a dead-dog can do, isn't a teachable behavior; *dead dogs don't chew*, so "not chewing" isn't
a teachable behavior; nor is 'not barking', 'not pee indoors', & the other DON'T behaviors most owners
agree they never want, even before they pick-up their puppy.
U need to think about what behaviors U **WANT**; forget what U don't want - in a given situation, what
do U want the dog to DO?

Additionally, chewing is a self-soothing behavior for dogs; anytime there's a *lot* of chewing, we should start
to think about reducing stress, & figuring out what might be causing stress.

I'd bet that there's been punishment, along the way; U come in, there's shreds of something-or-other on
the carpet or strewn along the hall, U shout the dog's name angrily - we'll call him 'Buddy'... 
*"Buddy! - what the H*** did U do?... Bad dog! Get over here!... 
LOOK what U did, shame on U! That's my favorite pillow, & now it's TRASH!... BAD dog!..."*
he may have been smacked, shouted at, dragged over to the 'scene of the crime' by the collar, etc, etc.

THAT'S why he cowers when U come in - not because _"he knows he did wrong",_ but 'cause he knows
when U enter the house & there's stuff on the floor, even NOT chewed - such as paper pulled from the trash - 
U'll be angry. What U see isn't 'guilt', it's appeasement: _"Please don't be angry..."_

If U don't believe me, here's a simple experiment: have GF keep the dog busy in another room, set up a video-
recorder, & scatter trash in that area where the recorder is focused, in such a way that his FACE will be seen as
he approaches the trash. Call Buddy THRU that room to the next doorway; capture his facial expression & gaze
as he enters, & sees the mess on the floor.
Odds are excellent he won't want to PASS the junk; he'll stall in the doorway or as soon as he sees it, shrink &
freeze, reverse & flee, hide under the bed, sink to the floor & become passive, or otherwise halt / bolt.
EDIT:
his head & tail will drop, body will contract, he'll avert his gaze or drop it, etc.
Yet... *we know he didn't leave the mess; U did.* He's learned very, very well that humans + mess =
trouble for me. :nonod:

U must stop punishing him, period, & altogether; anything that's destroyed from now on, is the fault of the
human who left it where the dog could get teeth on it. Full stop. Obviously, that means anything U can't put
out of reach, like floor-coverings, can only be protected by confining the dog so he can't get to them. That might
be a crate, baby-gate, puppy-proofed room, tether, umbilical-cord training [room to room *with* U on a waist-
leash, hands-free, & he lounges with a chewie whenever U stop / sit / are busy], or variations.

The B-Mod would involve getting him comfy being alone when U're home, not for hours at a time, but comfy enuf
that he doesn't feel compelled to follow U or GF to the loo, or get up & pad along when U go to the kitchen to get
a drink or snack, while watching telly in the evening or similar.

There have been many good suggestions for more exercise; bike-jogging is especially good, rolling along at
about 15-mph while the dog trots, but i'd add please use a *k9-Springer bike attachment*, for Ur safety & Buddy's.
The Springer mounts on the bike-frame, under the seat-post & thus under Ur center of gravity; even a big dog
can't pull U over, it's not expensive & saves many injuries to riders & dogs.
Also, when bike-jogging put the dog off to the side on grass, soil, etc, not on the paving with the bike - except
when crossing streets, etc, as may be needed; & do check paw-pads for wear / thinning.

WADING is another excellent exercise, as it's low-impact & very time-efficient; wading a dog hock-deep for
10-mins is the physical equivalent of a half-hour running on dry land, WITHOUT the joint wear & impact.
:thumbup: Great stuff!

more later re B-Mod...
.
.


----------



## Canarie (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,
I have a 2 year old Beagle.Yes,she was very hard work when we got her,(rescue at age 1).Now we have got into a better system and have found what I think is the right amount of exercise for her that keeps her happy.Essentially,she needs 2 hours of exercise a day.I work part-time and can't say I enjoy getting up at 6:00 to walk her for approximately an hour whatever the weather.But,
I need to do that before I feed her and put her in her crate.She is never left for more than 5 hours max.When I get home she gets another walk.Four days a week,for example,like today,she has had a walk for 2 hours already and is now asleep in her bed.I knew that she would require a lot of exercise,but,that in part was the reason I adopted her.I love walking.
In the year she we have had her so many people have commented how she has quietened/ chilled from the manic dog we had and although 
I know this is partly because she is more settled with us,but,it is also due to her getting sufficient exercise.

Canarie


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

nelmser said:


> We'll strive to walk him for longer periods each day, but in terms of work, neither of us can cut our hours or work less? How else do other normal working people keep dogs? Or is it just with the breed we've chosen? Unless your a stay at home Mother, or unemployed, how do normal people cope having a dog while working?


Haven't read the entire thread however want to touch on some things.

1 ) Dog is not getting enough exercise. He is a working dog, not a lap dog

Guidelines from the kennel club are that beagles require more than 2 hours exercise per day:

Breed Group Hound 
Vulnerable Native Breed No 
Size Medium 
How much exercise? More than 2 hours per day 
Length of coat Short 
How much grooming? Once a week

2 ) Prevention is just as good as anything

Why was your wallet in a position for the dog to get? The more a dog successfully displays a behaviour , the more it will do it. For example my Skyla is a counter surfer , if I once accidentally leave some food on the side and she gets it, she will continue to hunt for food on the counter for weeks. Make sure anything valuable is out of the dogs reach. Set your dog up for success by not leaving things around that he can get his inquisitive little mouth around.

3) How do normal people cope having a dog while working?

I get up at 5am , walk my dogs for an hour and a half and then set off to work for 7. My husband will sometimes work the same time as me but sometimes not, we have a dog sitter who will call in and spend between 3/4 hours with them while we are at work and I will return at 4pm. Harnesses on, leads on and out for another 2 hours. We eat dinner while waiting for the dogs to settle after their walk, and then the dogs will be fed. Spend the evening chilling out together and then out for last wees then to bed around 11pm. Back up at 5 and repeat


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My dog LOVES to sniff!

This has become a slightly issue with regards to agility training but we're working on this with a trainer.

Anyways, I am not lucky enough to have scentwork classes nearby so we do this on walks, in the garden and in the house.

I have a load of catnip and also a soft / tug toy - I keep the toy and the catnip in a lunch box so the catnip scent goes onto the toy.

My dog goes mental when I get the toy out! I hide it all over the house by asking her to sit and wait and then when returning I ask her to go 'Find it' then once its found we had a bit of a tug as a reward and then repeat.

She loves doing this and its great for on walks as well!

Plus its a great way to teach your dog impulse control by sitting and waiting.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

The 1st thing i'd suggest is a minimum of 3 OTC calmatives, used in combination; there's a whole post
on What, How, When, etc, here -

Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - dog body-language - and why it matters so much...

That's a single post, not a whole thread; it's best to combine 3 calmatives that each work thru a different
sensory mode, as there are oral / ingested, body-pressure, & olfactory versions. Some of these are
immediate, & work without any need to condition them [associate the stimulus with Good Things]; others need
time to become closely-associated with relaxing, safety, contentment, etc.

For instance, "DAP" [Dog Appeasing Pheromone] is a hardwired chemical messenger that works thru
inhaling it - it's a copy of the pheromone produced by a lactating dam, which lowers the pups' blood pressure,
reduces respiration & heart rate, etc, so when Mum's around & available, the pups don't waste time fussing -
they relax & feed, so that if she needs to interrupt them & get up, they won't be entirely empty. It's not a scent,
it's a biochemical signal. [Olfactory]

A snug, stretchy T-shirt is also a calmative, but it requires time & pairing with quiet, happy, secure
settings to become a "cue" to relax when it's put on. [Touch]

Rescue-Remedy liquid drops, 5 to 6 given on a small tidbit, are a very safe, very mild calmative -
in over 30-years, i've had just one animal who was not helped by Bach Remedy RR [a cat].
If U don't want to give them orally, they can be dabbed on the inside surface of the ears, & gently rubbed into
the skin with light pressure by a GLOVED [disposable glove] thumb. [oral or thru skin]

So those 3 each have a different sensory path, & would combine nicely as a 1-2-3 punch to knock down
the stress, & help an anxious animal [including a stressed human] to relax.

There are other options listed - see the post for more. :yesnod:

For the chewing, GIVE THE DOG approved things to chew: cow hooves, sterilized sturdy bones, antlers
from safe sources [NO deer antlers from the USA; prion diseases are here], cow tendons, etc.

Make food something to get *out* - put dry kibble into a BusterCube, Tug-A-Jug, or other puzzles.
Stuff damp food into a Kong, freeze it overnight, & serve it as breakfast - it takes hours to get it out
& provides a lot of licking, gnawing, & pulling. Add nifty goodies to the usual diet - grated carrot or zucchini,
diced broccoli stems, mashed baked yam, grated low-fat Mozzarella, & so on.

Give food that needs to be 'processed' - my Akita loved monster broccoli-stems, be sure to brush them
with a veg-brush under running water [they are powdered with fungicide to prevent mildew - it's water-
repellent, it won't "come off when i rinse it", SCRUB]. She would lie with them held like a bone in her
paws, & strip off the bitter peel in strips, then gnaw the sweet white core.

make it a rule that NO food is given in a bowl - it's doled out as training rewards, stuffed into puzzles,
scattered in the grass to be found, & so on.

Re his Velcro-habit of following someone, whoever is at home, from room to room:

- install stations around the house; an ordinary eye-bolt screwed into the baseboard creates a station.
Any big-box hardware store should be able to make a tether for U, of vinyl-coated bike cable, cut to spec,
with about 18-inches of free cable between the spring-clips at either end. Be sure the staffer leaves enuf
cable at the ends to CLAMP them, & also be sure at least one spring-clip has a swivel base [preferably both do].

Clip one end to the eye-bolt, the other to the dog's buckle collar [NOT a prong or choke collar!],
& voila!, instant station - toss small tibdbits at random moments to reward him for contentedly chewing on
something apropos, & lay a mat, folded bath-towel, or low-rise dog bed there for his comfort.

Now he has a nice safe place, out of the traffic pathways but in the same room, where he can SEE U, but
cannot come over & plant himself within a foot or 2 of the ppl in the room; he's not alone, he's supervised,
but he is forced to get accustomed to some distance. [Be sure to put the eyebolts in places that allow
him to see ppl].

WHEN U LEAVE THE ROOM - if it's for a brief time [less than 5minutes to start!], leave him tethered.
Be sure he has some busywork to keep him occupied, & that he cannot reach bookshelves, the TV, etc,
to pull things down on himself & be injured, nor can he drag things over to chew... like pillows, remotes,
____ .

If it's for MORE than 5-mins - take him along, park him on the tether in the next room. He's portable. 

U can install a station in every room - if U don't want to screw eyebolts in the baseboard, use DOORS -
make up the same tether, buy a 2-ft length of 2 x 4 lumber, & screw the eyebolt into the wood,
midway down the W-I-D-E side, offset from the center [toward one side].
Take them home, lay the 2 x 4 down behind the door of choice, BOLT side down & facing the door,
clip the tether to the eye, slide the free end under the door, & CLOSE the door. It's now the backstop
for the portable tether; clip the free end to the dog's buckle collar. Move him anywhere there's a door
that is handy - a closet, entry / exit, bedroom door, doors between rooms, etc.

SLOWLY increase the amount of time he spends on his own, as he becomes comfortable being solo.
Don't only ADD time / duration; mix it up, make it longer, make it shorter. Always leave him with some
nice, fun busywork - not alone with nothing to do.

Be sure to use calmatives regularly - don't skimp, there are very complete directions on the single post

Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - dog body-language - and why it matters so much...

Let us know how he does, over the next few weeks.

The book _'Click to Calm'_ is an excellent DIY-manual for all sorts of issues;
it was written for aggression, but simply substitute the problem-behavior U are dealing with wherever
U see the word, 'aggression', & follow the instructions. Very clear, very comprehensive.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

_thank U, thank U, thank U for the reppies -
they are much appreciated; i can't post a thank-U on Ur wall,
but didn't want to seem to ignore the kind comment.
- terry :001_smile:_


----------



## Carlin7142 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

I've had beagle and I can assure you they need hell alot of exercise, 8hrs in cage with 45mins is way to long. I made the mistake with Marley he chewed my walking boots few other things and once found him asleep on the dining table with everything on the floor. Since this I've learnt and read alot on here plus I also do alot cycling so I now take him with me.
In morning before work we are out for good 1hr off the lead an in summer its a cycle ride. He's caged but he now sleeps most mornings then let out at 11am walked off lead for 30mins and then I come home for lunch he's out walked for 40mins too. When I get home in the evening 4.30pm we will either go out on bike as he loves trail running or we be out for 2hrs with his doggie friends since doing all these he's been totally different dog and very rewarding yes there is days he's cheeky mainly when he's off the lead but at home in past year not had one issue we are slowly letting him out his cage he has the kitchen but usually he's sleeping &#55357;&#56833;

Beagles are so rewarding and very loving but you most definitely got to put in the effort this is one issue people don't think about. Alot people asked me would I have another yes I would but I've learnt from my mistakes and its been joy seeing changes in a dog who i rescued at 6months who had no training, wasn't sociable, very vocal but now he's soft as muck and loves playing with any dog if anything he's to bloody friendly has got to say hello to everyone on the field lol!!!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Even if just twice a week, 8 hours is far too long to leave a dog crated. There are plenty of posts asking if it is possible to have a dog and work. This is the reality of it.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> Even if just twice a week, *8 hours is far too long to leave a dog, crated*.
> There are plenty of posts asking if it is possible to have a dog and work. This is the reality of it.


I'm going to disagree.

It's not OPTIMAL, mind - but if U have a truly-destructive dog, it's necessary.
*So Long As* U also provide sufficient exercise outside of the crate, & it's when U're working,
not also when U're home - it's also reality.

That said, U need to offer busywork for a crated dog, during the working-day - such as putting their food into
food puzzles, freezing it or 'welding it' with grated low-fat cheese & microwaving the whole for 20-secs,
& so forth.

A dog who isn't a young pup, who's past 7-MO or more & CAN hold their bladder or bowel for 8-hrs,
can - if s/he must be! - be crated for the working-day. But U need to get them out & be active, when
U get home, & get them exercise, enrichment, & fulfilling activity over the hours that U *are* home - not just
potty the dog, "walk" for 30-minutes on a leash, & go do what U want to do; that's out of the question.

I had a very flexible job during my Akita's puphood, & i took her into town with me, parked her inside
a nearby building, crated in their back hall, & took her out over my 30-minute lunch, not just to potty,
but to walk, meet ppl, sniff, & see things. Then it was back in the crate, me back to work, & i picked her up,
pottied her, & we walked home - a 30-minute stroll - before i ate, then we'd play outside, jog a bit, train, etc.

She was between 7 & 9-MO when that job ended, & i had to take another, full-time, 5-day-a-week job.
It wasn't easy, especially as i was often required to be AT work at 5-AM, but i made it work for us.

I had very, very little time for myself or anyone else - but i had time, i MADE time, for my dog.

Being crated for a 40-hour work week isn't the best possible or preferable option, but that's also reality.
If ya gotta, ya gotta. U just have to make up for it, OUTSIDE of that time.
.
.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> I'm going to disagree.
> 
> It's not OPTIMAL, mind - but if U have a truly-destructive dog, it's necessary.
> *So Long As* U also provide sufficient exercise outside of the crate, & it's when U're working,
> ...


I know it's commonplace in the US to have dogs crated for long periods while people work. Sadly it is becoming more common here too. It is not something I agree with, nor would I ever let any of my puppies god to a home where that would be it's future.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

nelmser said:


> In response to your first point, I think it's a bit unfair... Obviously it wasn't my intention when we first got him to keep him in a crate for 8 hours a day. It's a complete last resort to prevent me having to re-carpet my living room once a week! I'd love to be able to chuck the crate, and let him have free roam of the house all day.
> 
> We stopped the training classes because they were when he was a puppy, and he completed the six week course. They were just practising the basic commands and getting him comfortable around other dogs. We haven't really discussed further classes, it's definitely something we will consider, although I can imagine 1:1 training classes are quite expensive.
> 
> ...


They get others in (ie dog walkers, neighbours, family members) while they are at work otherwise they don't have dogs - dogs are not the sort of animal you can pick up and put down when you have time, they are a big commitment and one you don't seem to have enough time to do justice to.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> I know it's commonplace in the US to have dogs crated for long periods while people work.
> 
> Sadly it is becoming more common here too. It is not something I agree with, nor would I ever let any
> of my puppies go to a home where that would be [her or his] future.


It's become more common to crate PUPPIES whilst owners are working, or to have the pup in a dogproof area,
such as a laundry room, or an ex-pen with 4-ft sides so they can't hop over to roam the house.
As a trainer for over 35-years, i can tell U that crates for pups have easily cut by half the number of pups
whose owners give them up before they are 8-MO. Yes, some pups are still given up before they're a year old,
but it's a lot FEWER.

My Akita was probly 18-MO before she could be trusted not to trash something when left solo for a day;
until she was 9 or 10-MO, she was a chew-monster; i gave her bones, solid-rubber chewies, edible bones
[carrot, potato, etc] that were rock-hard from Nylabone, cow-hooves, antlers, safe stuff to destroy
[empty boxes, boxes with toys hidden in paper, sturdy corrugated-cardboard packing cases, etc], plus all her
food was in BusterCubes, frozen or welded in a Kong, or in puzzles.

It wasn't for LIFE - but it kept her safe, during that early period when she would cheerfully have swallowed
a battery while gnawing on the TV-remote. *That* could have killed her; but because i was vigilant & careful,
she never but once got into anything dangerous - & that was at my mother's house, when she found a dead mouse
that had been poisoned, & ATE it - whole! :yikes: That particular emergency probly took 5-years off my life -
thankfully, a local vet told me i could immediately give her H2O2 & have her vomit it up, which she did. Whew!

Meanwhile, she traveled with me by train, bus, subway, plane, ferry & car; we camped, hiked, & fished; she
went with her own backpack up into the Appalachians, & we clambered all over Pennsylvania on foot; we went
for miles along the Chesapeake Bay when we lived in VA; she was a therapy pet, & met hundreds & hundreds of
strangers, who enjoyed her company; we went to the UKC centennial show, walked miles & miles of bike paths,
woods, forests, & fields.

She had a great life; we were together for the vast majority of it. :001_tt2: I doubt very much that "Ur pups"
have enjoyed as wide or as varied experiences, in their homes.

I can promise i will never try to buy one of Ur pups. 
.
.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> It's become more common to crate PUPPIES whilst owners are working, or to have the pup in a dogproof area,
> such as a laundry room, or an ex-pen with 4-ft sides so they can't hop over to roam the house.
> *As a trainer for over 35-years, i can tell U that crates for pups have easily cut by half the number of pups
> whose owners give them up before they are 8-MO. Yes, some pups are still given up before they're a year old,
> ...


I understand what you're saying but we're talking about a dog that is given a 30 minute walk and spends up to 8 hours a day in a crate. And the expectation that this is sufficient care for a dog. I would hope no puppies of mine would go to such a home and it is really is asking for a dog to develop some sort of behavioural problem.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> ...we're talking about a dog [in the OP] that's given a 30 minute walk, & spends up to 8 hours a day in a crate.
> And the expectation that this is sufficient care for a dog.
> ...


Nobody on this thread, that i've read, ever claimed that "30-minutes a day" is sufficient exercise for ANY dog -
short of a brittle-bones senior who can barely toddle, that is.

Most of the posters who've spoken specific to Beagles have said TWO HOURS a day of RUNNING is more likely
to meet the needs of a Beagle under 10-YO, as daily exercise - plus training time, plus interaction, plus
potty trips.

So - about 5 potty-trips daily, over 16 hours out of the 24, plus 2-hrs running [bike-jog, long-line, run the beach,
carting, skating with the dog... SOMEthing], plus at least 20 to 30-minutes of grooming & body checks, clean ears,
check for ticks, etc; plus 30-minutes or more of training games or, on alternate days, fetch / tug / etc.

So yeah - about 3 to 4 hours out of every 16-hours awake are given to the dog. If Ur boss requires 8-hrs
of labor from U, that leaves dam*ed little time for a spouse, let alone children.  I'd guess that most
Beagle-owners are either single, or if married, childless. :lol:
.
.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

OP hasn't responded.

I wonder why?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> OP hasn't responded.
> I wonder why?


possibly because they [the couple] were pretty much given an ultimatum:
one or t'other of U must quit yer job, & care for the dog's needs full-time. :lol:

It's just not feasible for the average wage-earner to support TWO adults - plus a dog, pay rent, buy food,
pay utilities, cover transport to & from work, medical bills / vet fees, etc, etc.

The days of well-paying blue collar work that would support "a family" on one man's wages are gone.
.
.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

rocco33 said:


> I know it's commonplace in the US to have dogs crated for long periods while people work. Sadly it is becoming more common here too. It is not something I agree with, nor would I ever let any of my puppies god to a home where that would be it's future.


I dislike crates and agree that far too many dogs are crated.

I dislike seeing any animals in cages, unless for medical reasons or to use for short term use to introduce new dogs.

Sadly it is becoming too acceptable.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

OK.

Apparently, only independently-wealthy ppl who don't NEED jobs should get dogs.
Or only retirees. Or only folks who work part-time at very high wages, & have lots of free time.
[there are a lot of the latter - right?]

:blink: Just how many ppl would be dog-owners?... Few enuf that most breeds would be functionally extinct,
in a couple of years. :nonod: Like it or lump it, the days of full-time housewives who can care for pets,
aging parents, sick kids, & other temporarily or permanently non-earning family members are OVER.

If U're one of those independently-wealthy ppl who only work for pleasure, not to feed, clothe, shelter, & pay
one's bills --- raise Ur hand. .... Anyone?...
.
.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

leashedForLife said:


> possibly because they [the couple] were pretty much given an ultimatum:
> one or t'other of U must quit yer job, & care for the dog's needs full-time. :lol:
> 
> *It's just not feasible for the average wage-earner to support TWO adults - plus a dog, pay rent, buy food,
> ...


LforL, as you know, I generally like your posts, and I love your descriptions, on this thread, of life with your akita . But isn't the truth that, however one tries to help, this couple simply don't have a lifestyle suited to owning a dog?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> OK.
> 
> Apparently, only independently-wealthy ppl who don't NEED jobs should get dogs.
> Or only retirees. Or only folks who work part-time at very high wages, & have lots of free time.
> [there are a lot of the latter - right?]


B*gger I better send mine back then :lol:


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Whereas I really do feel sorry for this Beagle crated, I also feel for his owners too. 

I worked full time with three dogs, I got up earlier than normal to walk them, always got home at lunch time for another walk, then a short walk in the evenings. I had NO social life if it didn't involve the dogs - i.e. agility, obedience etc. I employed a dog walker, she was about as useful as a chocolate tea-pot, so, I employed a cleaner - she came in twice a week to clean and potter about, and also to let the dogs in the garden while she did her thing. 

It's not ideal, but the good thing is, this beagle is very much loved, fed, watered, cared for. Surely there are worse things than owners working full time. 

I dunno, I just think some people on this forum of late appear to be holier than thou, whiter than white.  The dog is here, loved and cared for, that's important.

To the OP, I'm sorry your dog is chewing stuff, but like everyone else has suggested, hide your wallet, get up earlier to give him a proper walk, learn how to play scent games with him and go from there. There really is a world out there that is purely designed to work with dogs and for dogs. 

I hope it all works out for you all, I really do.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

When we were both working full time my parents had our dog during the week and we had him at the weekends, not the best for us as we liked having him about and would have loved to have him full time, but we put the dogs needs first. When my parents went on holiday, then he had to stay with us during the weeks, but again his needs came first. Getting up early for a decent walk, coming home at lunchtime, working shorter hours or even taking our holiday at the same time. When he died, we didn't get another dog until we were in a better position to own one, which was when I wasn't working
That was then, when it was easier to have stay at home mums etc, nowadays it happens less due to many reasons. If you choose to have a dog then you must put their needs first and the major one is not leaving them under exercised and bored for long periods of time. A dog walker seems a good option to me, my SIL used one and it allowed her to both work and have a dog. 

It is possible to work full time and have a dog, but you must have their needs in place first and foremost. If you think employing a dog walker is going to be too expensive on the days that you have to leave your dog for up to 8 hours, then you must also consider whether owning a dog is an expense that you cannot manage currently.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> LforL, as you know, I generally like your posts, and I love your descriptions, on this thread, of life with your Akita .
> 
> But isn't the truth that, however one tries to help, this couple simply don't have a lifestyle suited to owning a dog?


Truthfully - no. 

it's ONLY 2 days out of the 5 working-days that they both are out at the same time; this isn't a deal-breaker.
If they can afford a dog-walker, or figure a way to swap with dog-owning or dog-loving neighbors who will
take their Beagle out for a romp on those 2 days to break up the long wait, that's great!

Maybe they have relatives or neighbors who'd do that - take the dog out with their own dogs, or run him
on a long-line, or take him along when they jog - whatever. Maybe they CAN pay a dog-walker to do more
than take him out to potty - as that's really minimal, but in fact, that's what most USA "dog-walkers" do:
get the dog out to void & sniff; they DON'T actually exercise their charges, they get them out to pee & poop.

But in either case, this dog isn't living a life of penury, imprisoned & forlorn; there are 7 days in a week.
There are just TWO where his owners' working-hours coincide. It's not disastrous, unworkable, or awful -
it's way-better than many households, where FIVE days of the working-week, nobody's at home for 8-hours.

Basically, he just needs more exercise when they ARE there - real exercise, not a stroll on a leash.

His owners aren't criminals, & this dog has a loving home with folks who care about him. If they didn't, they would
not have joined PF-uk merely to post a question about how to deal with his destructive chewing... would they? 

Instead of pointing fingers & condemning them, how 'bout offering some help?

Like for instance - U'all LIVE in the UK, right?... How about one or 2 or 3 PF-uk members offer to come by,
& take their Beagle out to have a good long run with their own dog?
That's actually practical, do-able, & helpful - instead of judgmental, critical, & unhelpful.

Any volunteers?... :devil:
.
.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

> possibly because they [the couple] were pretty much given an ultimatum:
> one or t'other of U must quit yer job, & care for the dog's needs full-time.
> 
> It's just not feasible for the average wage-earner to support TWO adults - plus a dog, pay rent, buy food,
> ...


To be fair, most posters haven't said that, they've said the owners should get up earlier and spend more of their home time doing mentally and physically tiring stuff. Can't disagree with that!

Me and OH both work full-time, we chose a breed (Newfoundland) that, whilst possessed of a bit of work ethic, is nonetheless happy to settle and doze when there's nothing better to do - PROVIDED THAT she gets decent walks to tire her and give her sweet dreams.

I don't know much about Beagles, but the amount of excercise yours is getting is less than we give our Newfy of similar age (22mos), which doesn't sound right to me.

Betty gets 30mins in the morning, but she's a quality over quantity dog - the stimulation of sniffing and free running is what she needs rather than physical tiring. During the day she gets a 1hour walk with a walker, which adds up to 1.5 - 2 hours out of the house. She then gets training/play/walking of around 1hour in the evening (plus cuddles all evening...). But this is a dog with a fraction of the energy and work ethic of a Beagle.....

If you would struggle with offering more than what you can do at present, I'm not sure why you chose the breed you did - it's no secret that they're a working-type breed with the associated exercise requirements and there are other breeds that could cope better with your lifestyle if you considered outside help.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> *B*gger I better send mine back then* :lol:


'Bout time. I've seen your photos - those animals have no life. Subjected to long walks on the beach, forced to lie on comfortable sofas and beds, played with until they collapse with exhaustion (well, one of you does, I expect - it might be you).

It is just sheer cruelty. Sheer, unadulterated brutality.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

8tansox said:


> Whereas I really do feel sorry for this Beagle crated, I also feel for his owners too.
> 
> I worked full time with three dogs, I got up earlier than normal to walk them, always got home at lunch time for another walk, then a short walk in the evenings. I had NO social life if it didn't involve the dogs - i.e. agility, obedience etc. I employed a dog walker, she was about as useful as a chocolate tea-pot, so, I employed a cleaner - she came in twice a week to clean and potter about, and also to let the dogs in the garden while she did her thing.
> 
> ...


I agree that this is important, and the owners have come asking for advice which is also a good sign. I hope that they have taken on board that the dog needs more exercise and company - whether it is from them, a dog walker, a relative or whatever.

If they can accommodate this, then I think that there is no reason why they shouldn't keep the dog happily, but I don't think that being caged for eight hours is good for any dog of any breed, but particularly not for a young, energetic animal.

I do hope that the OP has managed to arrange things so that the dog has an easier time of it. I think, as you say, that they love the dog very much, and I don't doubt that their dog loves them. And you are right - that IS important.


----------



## Beaglelover (May 17, 2017)

nelmser said:


> Me and my girlfriend are having serious problems with our 2 year old Beagle. He can't be left alone for any period of time without destroying things.
> 
> Whenever we go to work we have to put him in his cage, and one of us will return in our lunch hour to let him out for a bit, before putting him back in for the remainder of our work until we return home. Reason for this is that he's ripped up 2 sets of carpet and 1 lino floor since we've had him. He's also destroyed several of his dog beds and several of our sofa cushions.
> 
> ...


Gosh- most of the responses sound like they are from a bunch of childless lonely people without a social or work life. I can't believe anyone can justify telling you crating is bad and/or advise you to give up your dog. Unreal. You are on this site looking for guidance and that's awesome. You are a fantastic pet owner. You are doing the right thing. Please don't let anyone suggest you are unfit or should give up your dog or start to let your beagle out of a crate before it's entirely safe for your beagle to be let out (not just safe for your furniture, lol).

At the end of the day it sounds like your young beagle just needs more Exercise & an opportunity to build his confidence. You can make that happen! Time is precious so on your time off make it easy on yourself and sit on the back patio with your morning coffee and throw a ball. Despite what everyone is saying, whatever you chose should not take too much more time. Beagles are kind of easy to exhaust if you keep it focused and directed to what they love because they are obsessive. I trained many young beagles who were used for testing to try to rehabilitate and help get them adopted out. I also trained my crazy destructive beagle to walk off lead where she could sniff to her hearts delight and after just 15 minutes a day I saw a drastic improvement & it encouraged me to do a little more, etc. then we did 5 or so minutes of obedience training and saw an even bigger improvement & now she's really becoming a great dog.

The bottom line is that if you establish a routine where he feels you are proud of him and you bond and let him run off a bit of energy and/or fulfill his need to scent you will be in great shape in no time. throw in a few minutes of obedience training every day and you will be golden! You won't have to wake up an hour earlier to do it either (or quit your job, give up or dog or whatever other bad advice was given). Just stay focused and try to figure out what will meet his needs most. Good luck!!


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

@Beaglelover - You do realise this thread is from 2014?


----------

